# 68 Timing Problem 428ci



## goatmaster428 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a 1968 with 428ci 46heads mild street cam 11.2:1 compression and malory dist edelbrock 750cfm. What Should I set timing to at 4000ft?


----------



## wallawallaron (Jul 16, 2009)

36 total All in by 3500 RPM

8-14 initial and the rest in the mechanical/dist.

ROn


----------

